# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Tualeti i syve

## __SwEeT_GirL__

Po hap nje teme per lyerjen e syve meqe gjeta goxha material... :ngerdheshje:  ene ca foto  :buzeqeshje: 


Ps: Ngjyrat po i shkruaj anglisht sic jane ktu...pasi sinqerisht nuk di me i perkthy ne shqip...plus qe edhe nuk dalin mire kur i perkthen..nuk ben sense...


Ok seti i pare...

ngjyrat e perdorura : 
shimmermoss,old gold pigment, steamy, ginger soft, glamourgold glitter liner

Kombinimi i tyre (fotot) :

----------


## romeoOOO

Shume ngjyrosje e shpifur!  :i ngrysur:

----------


## __SwEeT_GirL__

Ngjurat e perdorura : freshwater, aquadisiac, hepcat, nylon

----------


## Undefined

> Shume ngjyrosje e shpifur!


lol romeOOO te njejtin mendim me mua...tualet shume i ekzagjeruar duket so fake!!!

----------


## __SwEeT_GirL__

> Shume ngjyrosje e shpifur!


rrusho ja ke fut kot.....  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## __SwEeT_GirL__

Ngjyrat e perdorura ke fotoja e pare : blue storm pigment, humid, swimming, goldmine, nylon

Ngjyrat e perdorura ke fotoja e dyte : parfait amour, freshwater, chrome yellow. bottom: deep truth

----------


## Undefined

duket si klloun!!!

----------


## __SwEeT_GirL__

> lol romeOOO te njejtin mendim me mua...tualet shume i ekzagjeruar duket so fake!!!


shumica nuk jane per perdorim te perditshem....thjesht kombinim ngjyrash...megjithate shije shije kjo bote  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## __SwEeT_GirL__

Ngjurat e perdorura : top lid: rose pigment, old gold pigment, gorgeous gold, naked lunch. bottom: deep truth, steamy, goldmine

----------


## Undefined

> shumica nuk jane per perdorim te perditshem....thjesht kombinim ngjyrash...megjithate shije shije kjo bote


Swee Girl Nice topic...nuk ma thote shume per makeup por doja te dija nese i ke syte jeshil...si mund ta besh jeshilen qe te reflektoje me shume...dmth cfare kombinimi mund te perdoresh...flas per perdorim te perditshem!
flm

----------


## romeoOOO

kjo e funit ene haet!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## __SwEeT_GirL__

> duket si klloun!!!


ca te them yllo mos i shif nqs si pelqen  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## __SwEeT_GirL__

Ngjyrat e perdorura : coppering, sunsplosion, naked lunch, bottom: nocturnal

----------


## __SwEeT_GirL__

> Swee Girl Nice topic...nuk ma thote shume per makeup por doja te dija nese i ke syte jeshil...si mund ta besh jeshilen qe te reflektoje me shume...dmth cfare kombinimi mund te perdoresh...flas per perdorim te perditshem!
> flm


Tashi se di pasi sjam profesioniste fare per kete pune... po do ishte mire me ngjyra sa me te lehta...edhe origjinale....jo ta zhgerryesh ene ta lyesh syrin shum me ngjyra te zeza e gjona te tilla... Per mendimin tim lyje syrin me laps te zi ene pastaj tonin beje me ngjyra te lehta te kombinuara me njera tjeren... varet edhe nga menyra se si je vesh plus ene menyra se si i ke tiparet 

 :buzeqeshje: 

romi do dru ti ? :PpP

----------


## Undefined

thnx! kam degjuar qe kur perdor lejla reflekton jeshilja shume...i tried and didnt like it!... :buzeqeshje: por sikurse the ti varet nga tiparet dhe veshja..!

----------


## Undefined



----------


## Undefined



----------


## __SwEeT_GirL__

unkown ne fakt lejlaja shkon.... po ndoshta ty ste ka shkuar me tiparet  :buzeqeshje: 

Ngjyrat e perdorura : golden rod, chrome yellow, electric eel, deep truth, freshwater, tilt, juxt, gorgeous gold, nylon

----------


## romeoOOO

Edhe un syrin jeshil e kam, si duhet te bej truko?

----------


## __SwEeT_GirL__

Ngjyrat : humid, antiqued, purple haze, violet pigment, nylon

----------

